# [Knit] New free scarf pattern: Through Thick and Thin Scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

I've just published a new free scarf pattern - it's constructed with short row wedges and knitted with needles in two sizes: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/08/through-thick-and-thin.html


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very pretty and unique. Saved a copy. Thanks.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice. I was not aware of the German short row method. Looks interesting and I will have to try this one.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely, thx!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing your beautiful pattern.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE that and your colors are beautiful.
Thank you for sharing. Cool name for a pattern.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

drop dead beautiful
thank you for sharing this you are good at you do
:thumbup:


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! I think of it as an addition to my (too slim) Condo Knitting file.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lovely scarf - Thank you


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice scarf. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you I saved it. :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fabulous! Thank you for your generosity! It is an amazing design, and the yarn you chose is perfect for that design! Would you mind telling us what yarn you used?


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

That is really delicious: I love the colours you chose. That is next on my list I think.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you.
The yarn is "Lang Yarns Jawoll Magic", colorway 84.0063.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

This a beautiful and I can't wait to knit it! I've been given some homespun hot pink cotton I might try it with. Thank you


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this.....will try it soon.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolutely love it. Can't wait to try. Thanks for sharing


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely and thanks for sharing the pattern..


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have some yarn that was just made for this pattern!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, so pretty! I just added it to my endless list of "must makes." Thanks very much for posting the picture and the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

sramkin said:


> I've just published a new free scarf pattern - it's constructed with short row wedges and knitted with needles in two sizes: http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/08/through-thick-and-thin.html


Thank you so much for sharing this link for us. I have bookmarked it. Looks good!


----------



## MamaBecky (Jan 22, 2014)

Condo knitting and short rows! Something new to try. Thanks so much!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for answering! I found a good price on this brand of yarn at hotyarn.com


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for answering! I found a good price on this brand of yarn at hotyarn.com


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you its lovely


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that....I really like your design, and it is on my list to knit.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you - lovely pattern!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice words about my pattern. Hope you're having fun with it.


----------

